# clear nasal discharge?



## bunsforlife (Sep 14, 2004)

OKay.. I haveposted pictures of my babies... now comes the slew of questions=) 

I have had rabbits for half mylife (given that is only 12 years and a total of 2 rabbits... now threethanks to the fiance's addition of Gir) and they have lead very healthylives. Guin got sick once, but it looked to be just a tummyache from someone leaving a box of sugary treats in her cage.

Well my fiance seemed to bejealous of Guin's snuggability with me and I guess he wanted his ownrabbit. So he came home with a baby bun last week.We did the whole introduction thing, no aggression, a tentativefriendship. They share food now and can romp and playtogether on the floor, Gir will cower against Guin if something scareshim and Guin lets him. So I think we are in a good way withthat.

However, yesterday I was snugglingwith both the buns, and I noticed a little drop of wet on Gir'snose. the fur around his nose was damp, checked the dischargeit is clear. Now he has no sneezing, no coughing, no troublebreathing. He is romping around like a healthy little bun,eating, pooping and acting like a very happy bun (he was doing binkiesjust a moment ago) but I know you should be concerned aboutdischarge. I just moved up here so I havent found a rabbitsavvy vet yet, and aparantly my roommate has no phone book&gt;.&lt; 

So I guess I am saying, how fastshould I find a said rabbit savvy vet, should I go driving around todayto find one? Gir has to get fixed, but his testicles haventdropped yet so apparently he is a very young bun. What is agood age for that to occur anyway? (Guin is alreadyspayed)


----------



## Carolyn (Sep 14, 2004)

Hi Bunsforlife,

I'm not going to get into the Pasturella issue because I'm sure you areaware of the dangers of that having had rabbits for years. Ifnot, don't hesitate to ask.

I put up a post entitled something like _Looking forRabbitVeterinarian_ with a list of questions that you should ask to get afeel for how knowledgeable about rabbits the vet is. 

You can start by calling around to some of the vets in your area fromthe following list. (I provided ayellowpages.com address, but it made the screen wide. I'mdeleting the address now since you've found someone.)



-Carolyn


----------



## Carolyn (Sep 14, 2004)

P.S. Just out of curiosity, are theears chilly? Is there any discharge from the eyes?You mentioned a small discharge from the nose, was it occuring allnight or just when you looked that one time?

I do think it's wise to seek out a veterinarian's help and get a bloodtest done if you can afford itso that you know exactly whatyou're dealing with.

It could be something minor, but best to err on the safe side in my opinion.


----------



## bunsforlife (Sep 14, 2004)

His ears are cooler then Guins, but I shouldcheck on that in a couple of minutes, he was just hiding nextto the AC vent (lawnmower went by) There is no discharge fromthe eyes or the mouth, and it is still a little damp around hisnose.


----------



## bunsforlife (Sep 14, 2004)

Okay well I am going to be safe rather thensorry, just started calling all the vets in the area... you would thinkI'd know about the yellowpages.com. Thank you so much Carolyn=)



Man am I glad I found this website... well back to the calling and grilling the vets!


----------



## bunsforlife (Sep 14, 2004)

Nope, Gir's ears appear to be the same temperature as Guin's, but I am still going to take him to the vet. 

I'd much rather shell out some money to hear he is okay then have something really bad happen :shock:


----------



## Carolyn (Sep 14, 2004)

I'm with you, bunsforlife. I'd rather be safe than sorry and take the little one to a rabbit saavy vet. 

We're very happy you found us too! 





Keep us posted.

-Carolyn


----------



## bunsforlife (Sep 14, 2004)

Well good, I got an appointment for the littleguy in a couple of hours with a vet I had 3 other vets recommend me to,and answered my questions to my satisfaction. Gunna take mehalf an hour to drive there, but for my buns, the world!

Guin is sitting on the third floor of her condo atm glaring at me,probably because I am tap tap tapping away on the keyboard, and she istrying to nap. 

Gir is munching on the organic lettuce I shoved into the treat ball,little does he know he gets a car ride to the vets today. Hispoor little paws are still stained pinkish from his bath in marinarasauce the other night. And he has a green cheek from fallingasleep in the greens of a carrot. I can see many adventuresof this little furrball!


----------



## Carolyn (Sep 14, 2004)

Do keep us posted when you get back as to whatthe vet said. Sounds like you have a 'keeper' in that vetsince he/she was recommended by three others.

Good job!

-Carolyn


----------



## rabbitgirl (Sep 14, 2004)

sometimes bunnies' noses are slightly more moistin the fur around the nostrils just from breath vapor. Very common andnormal. Depends on if they are panting, temps, a multitude of things.

My bunnies have "wet noses" a lot in the summer. Distinctly different from "snuffles".

Rose


----------



## BunnyLover (Sep 14, 2004)

My bunnie's noses are sometimes damp after theyrun around. I thought that was normal, but I'm not sure now. Should Ibe concerned?

Lissa


----------



## rabbitgirl (Sep 14, 2004)

nope

no worries

Rose


----------



## bunsforlife (Sep 14, 2004)

Well I was just really worried since I actuallysaw beads of moisture, and well, he is a new addition and a baby toboot. The vet gave him one dose of antibiotic, told me towatch for any worsening of breathing, or other symptoms. Alsotold me to give him some yogurt tomorrow to replace the good bacteria'sin his tummy. 

it was kinda embarressing... instead of showing a wet nose to thevet... his cheeks were all green from the lettuce and carrot tops hehas been eating :shock:

But according to the vet he is a happy boy and in a couple of months hecan get fixed ::chuckles:: He weighs a whole 1.5 pounds. 

Well at least it wasnt serious. I dont normally get nervouslike that, but since I dont know Gir that well I dont know his bodylanguage. But I am learning =)


----------



## Carolyn (Sep 14, 2004)

How long must you wait for symptoms the vet described after he's been treated?

-Carolyn


----------



## bunsforlife (Sep 14, 2004)

He said to watch the bun closely for the next tendays. And monitor the moisture on his nose. He saidthat if he stops eating or drinking, to call him immediatly. ::looksover to see Gir head buried in the hayrack:: I was also told thatdiaherrea may rear its ugly head tomorrow, but as long as it isnt toosevere I dont have to call him. Thats what the yogurt is for,even got a dropper to force feed it if Gir gets testy. Wellthat and the live cultures. 

But he said 10 days and if everything is still the way it is now, Gir is in the clear! Yay =)


----------



## Carolyn (Sep 15, 2004)

Thank you so much, bunsforlife.

You're teaching us with your experience. 

-Carolyn


----------



## bunsforlife (Sep 15, 2004)

hehe, well sharing it can hopefully stop another bun mum or dad from having a heart attack 

Been having a bad streak of luck lately so I was really worried it wasgoing to strike again. But I shoulda taken the cues fromGir. He is eating like a piggie, pooping like a champion andracing around the room. Doesnt act like even a moderatly sickbun. But I guess better safe then sorry =)


----------



## Gabby (Sep 15, 2004)

I have a few who like to "play with their water"so they often have either a damp chin, nose or slightly spiked hairfrom when they last wet it down. Had myself a bit flipped outabout it a few years ago still I discovered what they were doing tocause it, since one the signs of illness can be matted fur,on face or front feet. Talk about feeling happy after watching them fora few days quite closely and realizing what was the cause.


----------



## Buck Jones (Sep 15, 2004)

Our first bun, Montie, came to us at theguesstimated age of four with a wet nose, and remained that way foranother four years before he passed away. Clear nasaldischarge is often not associated with pasturella, but, if memoryserves me correctly, I believe I read somewhere that it may beindicative of a predisposition to the disease.

Montie died eventually from Pasturella after developing weepy eye, dueto heat stress...in that reverse sequence. I should havebrought him in earlier out of the heat because of his advanced age ofeight. He had handled it all the previous years without aproblem. I failed to take that factor into consideration,then the weepy eye, which we "fixed," then the pasturella, which wecouldn't fix.

Point is, he had a very long and full life in spite of his clear nasaldischarge, which I thought, at the time, was okay, likea doghaving a wet nose. Anyway, I hope the 10 day period passesuneventfully for all of you.

Buck


----------



## bluebird (Sep 15, 2004)

I hope your bunny is just fine.Having many rabbits i quarintine any newcomers for at least two weeks.bluebird


----------



## Gabby (Sep 15, 2004)

*bluebird wrote: *


> Ihope your bunny is just fine.Having many rabbits i quarintine anynewcomers for at least two weeks.bluebird


i know space becomeslimited and all but they are starting to suggest 4 weeks just to besafe..... I must admit i've been keeping new guys apart longer than iused to..i wish things were so much easier


----------



## bunsforlife (Sep 17, 2004)

Well I am happy to say, Gir's nose is completelydry



No other symptoms have manifested yet but my fingers are stillcrossed. amazing how fast those bunnies, specially thebabies, can invade your heart and take over.


----------

